# Batman with prep vs Ywach



## snipernaadi (Jun 9, 2016)

Batman wont have acess to Infinity gauntlet, Green latern rings or other such things that can just make him stronger than Ywach
time for prep is 1 week


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 9, 2016)

snipernaadi said:


> Batman wont have acess to Infinity gauntlet, Green latern rings or other such things that can just make him stronger than Ywach
> time for prep is 1 week



So you gave batman prep, baut he can't have it if it is stronger than Ywach.

Then why allow batman to have prep then

 are you stupid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 9, 2016)

........He gets a Mother Box and dumps a planet on Ywach's head.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 9, 2016)

Batman calls in the JLA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twirdman (Jun 9, 2016)

snipernaadi said:


> Batman wont have acess to Infinity gauntlet, Green latern rings or other such things that can just make him stronger than Ywach
> time for prep is 1 week




What the hell kind of prep is Batman using to get access to an infinity gauntlet.  He is in the DC verse so how is he getting access to Marvel verse artifacts.  Also in what world is it only taking 1 week for Batman to get an infinity gauntlet even if he could get access to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 9, 2016)

So no prep that makes batman stronger than ywach.

Then jobber Batman and spectre-kick beats him.

 They are not prep, but skills he got


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2016)

There's only one grim future yhwach will
Be seeing for himself after the first batglare


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2016)

twirdman said:


> *What the hell kind of prep is Batman using to get access to an infinity gauntlet. He is in the DC verse so how is he getting access to Marvel verse artifacts*. Also in what world is it only taking 1 week for Batman to get an infinity gauntlet even if he could get access to it.


----------



## Juri (Jun 9, 2016)

twirdman said:


> What the hell kind of prep is Batman using to get access to an infinity gauntlet.  He is in the DC verse so how is he getting access to Marvel verse artifacts.  Also in what world is it only taking 1 week for Batman to get an infinity gauntlet even if he could get access to it.



He can

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well DC and Marvel Crossover do exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

you're for real with this? batman takes years to find a method to defeat Wonder Woman, even more for Darkseid simply to "kill" him with a bullet specifically made to kill Darkseid. Good Luck mending the guy inmune to everything he sees, and can literally use shadows to make kill him. Batman moves a finger, Yhwach killed him.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mobius Chair FTW


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> you're for real with this? batman takes years to find a method to defeat Wonder Woman, even more for Darkseid simply to "kill" him with a bullet specifically made to kill Darkseid. Good Luck mending the guy inmune to everything he sees, and can literally use shadows to make kill him. Batman moves a finger, Yhwach killed him.



Both of those people are infinitely more powerful than Ywach, so not the best analogy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Both of those people are infinitely more powerful than Ywach, so not the best analogy.


Not really taking on account Yhwach's Hax.


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

Itachi2000 said:


> Mobius Chair FTW


Mobius chair is in this? He may have a chance then, sadly he doesn't have feats, unless knowledge from everything in his Multiverse is applied.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2016)

Is 1 week enough to attain mobius chair? 
Can he use anything on the dcverse as far as he can attain it in 1 week ?
Because even making a call to jla apart there should be plenty life wiping weapons on dc earth if it is even minimally similar to marvel earth


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 10, 2016)

As I said: jobber batman and spectre-kick stomps.
Add in ywach/shadow/hax repellent and it's game.

Batman with prep always wins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> Not really taking on account Yhwach's Hax.


All His hax will tell him what we all
Know he get his ass tank and spank via speedblitz


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Helbat armor or Justice buster armor of GL ring would give batman the win all of which he has less than a day access to.


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> All His hax will tell him what we all
> Know he get his ass tank and spank via speedblitz


how is he getting speed blitzed? Mr Near to possible light speed vs Street lv in armor?



The Mad King said:


> Helbat armor or Justice buster armor of GL ring would give batman the win all of which he has less than a day access to.


HelBat is the only thing in his arsenal who is close to be able to mend the guy, but Yhwach's Hax allow him to give himself any power, I do gonna say this, Batman's Hel Armor makes most of Yhwach's powers like Bankai unable to hit him. Though is simply one of his multiple powers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> how is he getting speed blitzed? Mr Near to possible light speed vs Street lv in armor?
> 
> 
> HelBat is the only thing in his arsenal who is close to be able to mend the guy, but Yhwach's Hax allow him to give himself any power, I do gonna say this, Batman's Hel Armor makes most of Yhwach's powers like Bankai unable to hit him. Though is simply one of his multiple powers.


You are telling me the Justice buster a suit that leveled the Flash, Wonderwoman and mini Suns on its fist will not rekt Yhwach?


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You are telling me the Justice buster a suit that leveled the Flash, Wonderwoman and mini Suns on its fist will not rekt Yhwach?


Justice Buster is to defeat the Justice League and explode their weaknesses, not a armor that makes him better than the JLA.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2016)

Well an interesting thing in the OP.
Batman got 1 week of prep, but no knowledge of what to prep for.
At the same time Yhwach got the almighty and through that potentially millenias of preptime for the encounter.

So unless batman gets his hands on a planetary lvl threat and a capability to resist Ywach powers which he doesn't know about it's really just a roll of the dice to see if he'd be able to win this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> Justice Buster is to defeat the Justice League and explode their weaknesses, not a armor that makes him better than the JLA.


And it was design to withstand blows from Superman, has a super computer fast enough it can detect, analyze, predict and react to the flash, and strong enough to trading blows with Supes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Akatora said:


> Well an interesting thing in the OP.
> Batman got 1 week of prep, but no knowledge of what to prep for.
> At the same time Yhwach got the almighty and through that potentially millenias of preptime for the encounter.
> 
> So unless batman gets his hands on a planetary lvl threat and a capability to resist Ywach powers which he doesn't know about it's really just a roll of the dice to see if he'd be able to win this one.


How is yhwach gonna prep for a GL ring may I ask?


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> And it was design to withstand blows from Superman, has a super computer fast enough it can detect, analyze, predict and react to the flash, and strong enough to trading blows with Supes.


 
the suit weakened Superman, is like Lex and his Kryptonite Suit, great against battling Superman, only ok against everything else.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 10, 2016)

Is this a new gimmick these days? Running down Bleach characters. First it was Soul King vs Metapod and now this. What has Bleach done to you guys to deserve this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

Xadlin said:


> As I said: jobber batman and spectre-kick stomps.
> Add in ywach/shadow/hax repellent and it's game.
> 
> Batman with prep always wins


Holy shit I forgot about the repelents, true, Batman can win with his anti manga repelents.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> the suit weakened Superman, is like Lex and his Kryptonite Suit, great against battling Superman, only ok against everything else.


You know the presence of a red sun doesn't instantly weaken superman right ?


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 10, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Is this a new gimmick these days? Running down Bleach characters. First it was Soul King vs Metapod and now this. What has Bleach done to you guys to deserve this?



Considering the limitations placed on Bats, it was almost certainly meant to give Ywach the victory. It's just that he's going up against the resident memetic badass of the Justice League. So he's screwed.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> How is yhwach gonna prep for a GL ring may I ask?



That depends on if Batman will get the oppertunity to get a GL ring within the given week. Who knows the Lanterns might need the rings themselves or Batman might think another item would do him better against what I assume all he know is a global threat.

But until we know more about the limits of "The Almighty" I'm not gonna go that much into the details on how that power potentially could screw up things, but here's 1 sample: He could Know Bruce would become Batman and kill off the Wayne lineage generations before Bruce is born.

An important thing we need to learn about Yhwach is his limit of comprehension to what it is he see in his visions.
If he sees all and understands all he see, then anything in the worlds should be within his reach.
(He could practically have all the potential knowledge of everyone who lived and potentially could have lived at least within the past millenia and if Bruce is to battle Yhwach that means they'd be in the same universe and Bruce would be one of the many minds feeding Yhwach knowledge)


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You know the presence of a red sun doesn't instantly weaken superman right ?


depending on the writter, it can take Superman's powers completely or not affect him at all.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> depending on the writter, it can take Superman's powers completely or not affect him at all.


Well if you read that fight it didn't instantly weaken him infact it was the force of the hit that did more damage than the effects of the red sun


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well if you read that fight it didn't instantly weaken him infact it was the force of the hit that more damage than the effects of the red sun


but he wasn't at full power right?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> but he wasn't at full power right?


He was bloodlusted so yes he was at full power


----------



## Divell (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He was bloodlusted so yes he was at full power


You fucking serious with this? Bloodlusted means going for blood not that he is at full power.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 10, 2016)

Divell said:


> You fucking serious with this? Bloodlusted means going for blood not that he is at full power.



It's fucking Superman, you dung beetle. The guy who constantly holds back as a matter of course. Who has actual mental blocks preventing the use of his full power. In this case, those mental blocks are not in place / have been removed. That means he's using his full power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He was bloodlusted so yes he was at full power


Scott Snyder admitted that he weakened the League with the joker gas


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2016)

It doesn't really mean much if he is at full power or not though considering we have no idea how strong he was at that time and how much weaker he got from the red suns.

The suit is >> Superman

 that's the real issue there. any other point you open is basically just sweeping that point under the rag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 11, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Well DC and Marvel Crossover do exist.


Is that JLA/Avengers crossover still canon? They keep mentioning them in the handbooks to this day, I believe the events in that crossover were mentioned a few times later on in both continuities.


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> It doesn't really mean much if he is at full power or not though considering we have no idea how strong he was at that time and how much weaker he got from the red suns.
> 
> The suit is >> Superman
> 
> that's the real issue there. any other point you open is basically just sweeping that point under the rag.


The Suit >>> Really weakened Superman you mean. Not usable because Superman is not at full power.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 11, 2016)

He's not weakened. He doesn't even take any damage till Bats actually starts wailing on him.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jun 11, 2016)

mustache man dies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> He's not weakened. He doesn't even take any damage till Bats actually starts wailing on him.


receiving damage, and being weakened, is not the same. dude, that much at least should be easy to see.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> receiving damage, and being weakened, is not the same. dude, that much at least should be easy to see.



You get weakened by receiving some form of damage.

And you're hurting your own case because he was not visibly weakened, nor was he mentioned to be weakened, at any point in the fight until Batman started wailing on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> You get weakened by receiving some form of damage.
> 
> And you're hurting your own case because he was not visibly weakened, nor was he mentioned to be weakened, at any point in the fight until Batman started wailing on him.


No, with superman, in precense of a red sun or kryptonite he is weakened, in this case he had red sun and joker venom. Not to mention, even while weakened, it still was destroyed in battle.

If it can't hold up against a weakened Superman. Yhwach will tear him apart via hax no problem.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 11, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> It's fucking Superman, you dung beetle. The guy who constantly holds back as a matter of course. Who has actual mental blocks preventing the use of his full power. In this case, those mental blocks are not in place / have been removed. That means he's using his full power.


Kind of seems like something someone from ScrewAttack would say....Superman doesn't hold back all the time just when he needs to.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> No, with superman, in precense of a red sun or kryptonite he is weakened, in this case he had red sun and joker venom. Not to mention, even while weakened, it still was destroyed in battle.
> 
> If it can't hold up against a weakened Superman. Yhwach will tear him apart via hax no problem.


What exactly has Yhwach done that gave you the impression he is anywhere close to being near a version of Superman that is nearly low skyfather level?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 11, 2016)

So are we ignoring the fact that batman can acquire the following items like gl ring, mobius chair, phantom zone portal etc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Casual galaxy level strength feat


there is no way there is absolutely any consistency for casual galaxy level feats on superman


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Kind of seems like something someone from ScrewAttack would say....Superman doesn't hold back all the time just when he needs to.



SA says that he holds back an infinite amount of power. I'm just talking about his mental blocks, something mentioned multiple times in Supes comics. He has an upper ceiling, he just doesn't use all the power he has available in most fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Casual galaxy level strength feat = low Skyfather level.....atleast keep up to date.


What the fuck? Where did he got Galaxy lv Strength? And no, being skyfather lv means more than just having a lot of strength otherwise Hulk would a skyfather lv too considering he can hurt Skyfather lv beings like Zeus.



Itachi2000 said:


> So are we ignoring the fact that batman can acquire the following items like gl ring, mobius chair, phantom zone portal etc.


read OP


> Batman wont have acess to Infinity gauntlet, Green latern rings or other such things that can just make him stronger than Ywach


So I'm gonna say yes, we will be ignoring that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> What the fuck? Where did he got Galaxy lv Strength? And no, being skyfather lv means more than just having a lot of strength otherwise Hulk would a skyfather lv too considering he can hurt Skyfather lv beings like Zeus.
> 
> 
> read OP
> ...


From the black hole Brainiac feat it was casual too. 

Hulk is nowhere near Skyfather level even at his absolute peak. He gets shit on by people who would be insects compared to them.

And yes. DC is usually associated with tiers

Small to Large Star level = Herald Level
Solar System to small galaxy level = Transcendant level
Galaxy to Multi Galaxy = Skyfather level
Universe to Multiverse = Celestial level.

New 52 Superman's strength feat was in Small Galaxy level range so he would be near low Skyaftehr level like I said. 

Supes shits all over Yhwach.


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> From the black hole Brainiac feat it was casual too.
> 
> Hulk is nowhere near Skyfather level even at his absolute peak. He gets shit on by people who would be insects compared to them.
> 
> ...


That's Superman with Doomsday power and Brainiac, it was amped to the maximum lv, from a enhanced Superman to a weakened Superman there is a huge gap of strength.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> That's Superman with Doomsday power and Brainiac, it was amped to the maximum lv, from a enhanced Superman to a weakened Superman there is a huge gap of strength.


Uh no....che did it without Doomsday and Brainiac's power....


----------



## Divell (Jun 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Uh no....che did it without Doomsday and Brainiac's power....


the superman who made that feat was this

that's a Superman + Doomsday + Brainiac's power, not normal Superman and the one who wreckt Batman's suit was a weakened Superman. Yhwach won't have throuble doing the same.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2016)

I got to ask Divell do you read comics or do you just lurk comicvine and post out of context scans?


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 12, 2016)

Mmkay. Couple things. The black hole feat in question is a small galaxy durability feat for vanillia Supes.

He burns through the rest of the extra power forcing it closed on him and Brainiac, meaning vanilla Supes had to tank the hit. And he later matches blows with people who can hurt him through that level of durability, so he does have precedence for small galaxy level stats.

Anyway, the Supes fighting the Justice Buster was at normal health, and bloodlusted by the Joker venom. And they traded blows. Given Supes stats, and even if we indulge Divell for some reason and assume he's dramatically weakened, about the lowest that would go is.... what, Solar System level? And that's a huge f***ing concession. It still puts him way out of Ywachs league.

Batman has consistently proven he has the ability to either access or create equipment that can counter people far, far out of the Bleachverses sphere of capability. Even assuming he can't just whip up something that causes the soul king to self destruct Ywach from the inside, trap him in the null void, or just blast him to hell with a giant laser, he could easily create something that could jam his future vision powers and then stab him in the back with a self made zanpakuto that murders immortals for shits and giggles.

This is not a fight Ywach can win. Ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I got to ask Divell do you read comics or do you just lurk comicvine and post out of context scans?


I read them once usually. Why is out of context?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Jun 13, 2016)

Batman sprays him with anti-ywach spray

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 13, 2016)

Divell said:


> I read them once usually. Why is out of context?



That version isn't the one that actually tanks being in the wormhole. It dissipates after he uses up all It's power to close it, leaving only vanilla Supes inside of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 13, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> That version isn't the one that actually tanks being in the wormhole. It dissipates after he uses up all It's power to close it, leaving only vanilla Supes inside of it.


no, he is the one who punches the hole is what i mean.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 13, 2016)

Divell said:


> no, he is the one who punches the hole is what i mean.



That....is actually a legit mistake so no mockery this time. BUT ONLY THIS TIME

Anyway, the small galaxy feat in question is him tanking the black hole. He does use the power from the page you showed to collapse the black hole, but it uses it all up leaving vanilla Supes to tank the actual event. Hence the durability feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 13, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> That....is actually a legit mistake so no mockery this time. BUT ONLY THIS TIME
> 
> Anyway, the small galaxy feat in question is him tanking the black hole. He does use the power from the page you showed to collapse the black hole, but it uses it all up leaving vanilla Supes to tank the actual event. Hence the durability feat.


oh ok.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2016)

ok just mobius chair is enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 14, 2016)

Itachi2000 said:


> ok just mobius chair is enough


any feat? I would say if Batman uses helbat he could win.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2016)

Divell said:


> Justice Buster is to defeat the Justice League and explode their weaknesses, not a armor that makes him better than the JLA.



It has MINI-SUNS in it's brass knuckles . MINI FUCKING SUNS(Mini because of Atom's technology, that can keep the mass on the thing that was shrunk) . Hellbat was kicking Darkseid . DARKSEID . The guy that is on the good end of a ass wooping on Superman .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> It has MINI-SUNS in it's brass knuckles . MINI FUCKING SUNS(Mini because of Atom's technology, that can keep the mass on the thing that was shrunk) . Hellbat was kicking Darkseid . DARKSEID . The guy that is on the good end of a ass wooping on Superman .


You mean this? 

Impressive, he is attacking Superman with the same radiation that makes him weak. Great for battling Superman, good luck against anybody else. 

But HelBat is literally the only thing powerful enough that Batman has that can take on Yhwach. And that's if Yhwach isn't made inmune to physical attacks. Remember Yhwach's main power?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah he can totally make himself immune to physical attacks...sarcasm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Divell said:


> You mean this?
> 
> Impressive, he is attacking Superman with the same radiation that makes him weak. Great for battling Superman, good luck against anybody else.
> 
> But HelBat is literally the only thing powerful enough that Batman has that can take on Yhwach. And that's if Yhwach isn't made inmune to physical attacks. Remember Yhwach's main power?


Has nothing to do with the fact that those are Suns he is hitting Supes with right? Or the fact that right after this scan the Suns radiation stop doing anything to Supes? 

GOH with your basic knowledge


----------



## Divell (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Has nothing to do with the fact that those are Suns he is hitting Supes with right? Or the fact that right after this scan the Suns radiation stop doing anything to Supes?
> 
> GOH with your basic knowledge


So? Mini suns from a death galaxy, what with that? How does that affect the battle with someone who is inmune to anything he sees. I will give you a hint, it doesn't.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Divell said:


> So? Mini suns from a death galaxy, what with that? How does that affect the battle with someone who is inmune to anything he sees. I will give you a hint, it doesn't.


Where does it stay in manga Yhwach has immunity to anything he sees? All that it says he can see a lot of possible outcomes nothing more. You have any idea how many characters in DC who can do that?midnighter and Prometheus for example. And batman man handled the latter.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 14, 2016)

Divell said:


> So? Mini suns from a death galaxy, what with that? How does that affect the battle with someone who is immune to anything he sees. I will give you a hint, it doesn't.



It probably wouldn't help, no. Good thing Ywach doesn't have that ability, or the power scale to make it applicable against a foe of this magnitude, or the reflexes to process the image before the Justice Buster can blitz the fuck out of him.


----------



## Divell (Jun 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Where does it stay in manga Yhwach has immunity to anything he sees?


 Since the very beginning he used it again Ichibei.


The Mad King said:


> All that it says he can see a lot of possible outcomes nothing more.


You are kidding right?


The Mad King said:


> You have any idea how many characters in DC who can do that?midnighter and Prometheus for example. And batman man handled the latter.


 Did you just compare two street lv with the guy that has casual country lv telepathy, can see every single timeline, not just one, can give himself any power he decides and to others, and make himself inmune to those abilities that he sees by simply looking at them, and by simply being a Quincy and having Yamamoto's Bankai has a shit-ton of abilities and power between them the heat of the sun itself? Just answer me that one and then we talk,

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 14, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> It probably wouldn't help, no. Good thing Ywach doesn't have that ability, or the power scale to make it applicable against a foe of this magnitude, or the reflexes to process the image before the Justice Buster can blitz the fuck out of him.





the literal next chapter


not to mention country lv telepathy, with planetary range, near light speed scaling from Mimihagi, and more hax that you can keep count of.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 15, 2016)

Light speed? Lol. Thats definitely Vs Battles Wiki Shit right there


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> the literal next chapter
> 
> 
> not to mention country lv telepathy, with planetary range, near light speed scaling from Mimihagi, and more hax that you can keep count of.



What is the strongest thing it has ever resisted since even if that was a power it doesn't make him immune to everything.  In Rouroni Kenshin Shishio is stated to be immune to any attack he has ever seen I don't think even the most dedicated of wankers would say he could become immune to someone on the level of superman.

Also when you say light speed do you mean actual light speed or do you mean 4 digit mach is like light speed?


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> What is the strongest thing it has ever resisted since even if that was a power it doesn't make him immune to everything.  In Rouroni Kenshin Shishio is stated to be immune to any attack he has ever seen I don't think even the most dedicated of wankers would say he could become immune to someone on the level of superman.
> 
> Also when you say light speed do you mean actual light speed or do you mean 4 digit mach is like light speed?


I think its from a debunked calc from here IIRC


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wait no. Its probably that Sub-Relativistic Calc from Vs Battles Wiki.

Edit: Yup its probably this crap. Though I'm pretty sure its wrong.


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell is really trying to pass Vsbabies calcs here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 15, 2016)

bitethedust said:


> Divell is really trying to pass Vsbabies calcs here?


Bro. They have Yhwach at _*moon level*_.



Though to be serious I don't know if he is. I just mentioned it because it's the only place I know of that could possibly have a Bleach speed calc that wanky.

Though, knowing Divell he's probably pulling shit out of his ass again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 15, 2016)

As far as I know, Clorox only goes up to country level with german mustacheman tier characters. So Unlimited lolVSbabies Works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Jun 15, 2016)

bitethedust said:


> As far as I know, Clorox only goes up to country level with german mustacheman tier characters. So Unlimited lolVSbabies Works


Pretty much. Either Divell has an "agenda" (LolVsbabieswiki conspiracy ) or he's just pulling random numbers and power placements out of his ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 15, 2016)

the problem with the vswiki calc's is that they have different rules. we don't allow calc stacking, which otherwise the sub relativistic feat would be legit.

And they get the moon level yhwach from the statement of the 10 days from one side to another or something like that. which is stated in the manga, but illogically to us. Because we generally pixel scale.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell is just ignorant when it comes to our, methods/rules.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell thinks Ywachs placement on the Bleach power scale translates one for one to his placement on the general power scale. He's been slapped down before and Will be again. Honestly I'm beginning to think he enjoys it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You know what the almighty even is? It allows Yhwach to see "possible"outcomes before it happens in other words precog. If he had immunity he wouldn't send a decoy to battle Yama now would he? Or he wouldn't have to worry about Hallow poisoning.


Well, this isn't really right. In fact Bach don't have only precog but even become immune to that ability, has showed against Ichibei. That's what we saw but of course we can't say that he works against everything because that would be a NLF. He will certainly have a weakness or limitation that for now we don't know
He send the decoy against Yama for unknown reason, as we saw he could have steal the bankai and ended the fight, but in that moment he didn't have his "almighty". The Hollow poisoning for now has never been a direct threat to him

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> the literal next chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if we scale it to the strongest attacks in Bleach it only ends up like country level.  That ain't gonna be enough to tango with people the batsuit has tangoed with.

Why do you keep referring to low end relativistic and subrelativistic as light speed or near light speed?  We have words for those and you've just used one so you should know them.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> Even if we scale it to the strongest attacks in Bleach it only ends up like country level.  That ain't gonna be enough to tango with people the batsuit has tangoed with.
> 
> Why do you keep referring to low end relativistic and subrelativistic as light speed or near light speed?  We have words for those and you've just used one so you should know them.


One, Justice Buster is made to specifically defeat and exploit the weakness of the main cast in the JLA, the speed feat is good, but is not a considerable advantage considering Flash isn't always running at light speed, and when finally went toe to toe with a power hourse, got destroyed by Superman, a weakened one at that. Yhwach got the necesary power, and nothing is stopping him from dropping a meteor on his face.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> One, Justice Buster is made to specifically defeat and exploit the weakness of the main cast in the JLA, the speed feat is good, but is not a considerable advantage considering Flash isn't always running *at light speed*, and when finally went toe to toe with a power hourse, got destroyed by Superman, a weakened one at that. Yhwach got the necesary power, and nothing is stopping him from dropping a meteor on his face.



Oh buddy. Tell me you aren't that dumb. Flash is in the quadrillions of times c minimum. Light speed my ass.

And Superman, as previously stated, has small galaxy level stats. Surviving any length of time against a bloodlusted Supes (who you still can't prove was weakened in any way by the Joker venom) puts him way out of Bleach's league.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Oh buddy. Tell me you aren't that dumb. Flash is in the quadrillions of times c minimum. Light speed my ass.
> 
> And Superman, as previously stated, has small galaxy level stats. Surviving any length of time against a bloodlusted Supes (who you still can't prove was weakened in any way by the Joker venom) puts him way out of Bleach's league.


oh Flash always runs at light speed? So Deathstroke has FTL reflexes, the rogues have that speed, etc, etc. Superman was weakened, keep wanking. You maybe end up with a real boyfriend.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> oh Flash always runs at light speed? So Deathstroke has FTL reflexes, the rogues have that speed, etc, etc. Superman was weakened, keep wanking. You maybe end up with a real boyfriend.



He doesn't run light speed, he runs so far past it he broke the universe twice.

And give some actual proof he was weakened. Show us a scan, quote some dialogue, anything that mentions him being weakened before Bats starts pounding him.

You keep posting direct contradictions to established levels of power for characters that have been used in dozens of battles here. And somehow expect to be taken seriously. And apparently the realization that you are a complete joke here has reduced you to a generic ten year old losing at some MMO. What's next, got some "yo momma" jokes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> He doesn't run light speed, he runs so far past it he broke the universe twice.
> 
> And give some actual proof he was weakened. Show us a scan, quote some dialogue, anything that mentions him being weakened before Bats starts pounding him.
> 
> You keep posting direct contradictions to established levels of power for characters that have been used in dozens of battles here. And somehow expect to be taken seriously. And apparently the realization that you are a complete joke here has reduced you to a generic ten year old losing at some MMO. What's next, got some "yo momma" jokes?


bro, those are him trying, those are him going all out, those are him going out. Batman stopped a weakened Flash, note some difference? i'm gonna give you the proof later, cause I'm gonna work now.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Where the hell are you pulling this weakened shit from? Your ass? Because it sure as hell didn't come from the comic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

He thinks red Suns work like Kryptonite and Instantly weakens Supes he doesn't understand Kryptonite acts like a poison while Supes just can't absorb red sun radiation but it's an over time thing to weaken supes.

Flash doesn't always run FTL but if you read his solo runs you would know his reactions, awareness and observation of the world is always FTL. This is why Bruce created an operation system that can process just as fast.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2016)

Implying a weakened superman still wouldn't be more impressive than Ywach

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Where the hell are you pulling this weakened shit from? Your ass? Because it sure as hell didn't come from the comic.


Joker Venom dumbass, it was literally stated with Wonder Woman

and with Flash it was also stated that as long as he wasn't optimal the machine would be able to track him and react


and about Batman vs Superman it was more of a one-sided beat down from Superman than an actual fight











So, Justice Buster failed against Superman even though it was a weakened version and Batman was using one of Superman's weaknesses. It won't work on Yhwach at all.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He thinks red Suns work like Kryptonite and Instantly weakens Supes he doesn't understand Kryptonite acts like a poison while Supes just can't absorb red sun radiation but it's an over time thing to weaken supes.
> 
> Flash doesn't always run FTL but if you read his solo runs you would know his reactions, awareness and observation of the world is always FTL. This is why Bruce created an operation system that can process just as fast.


The entire JLA was weakened, the suit went down after a few punches with Superman and though red sun works to weaken Superman over time, it was doing it, and still didn't work. And about Flash read the other comment.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice try, but all it says is that Wonder Woman was slightly slower than normal and Flash wasn't at optimal speed.

"Slightly slower" is not going to give Ywach any more time to understand why he's been turned to paste.

For clarification, the fastest speed feat in DC, outside of inherently unquantifiable "limited omnipresence" from Flash? It's from Wonder Woman and is in the quintillions of times c.

What you utterly fail to understand is that even if I bend over backward and consider their power being, for example, cut in half, every member of the JL could still snap Ywach in half. He has _nothing_ that gives him the right to stand on the same stage as anyone but Batman w/o prep, and Batman has prep. Ywach loses.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> The entire JLA was weakened, the suit went down after a few punches with Superman and though red sun works to weaken Superman over time, it was doing it, and still didn't work. And about Flash read the other comment.


Red Suns starve superman so he can still fight it just that he wouldn't be replenishing his energy, however that is mute because the scan after Supes toss bats out in the open. Also those Suns were design not just weaken Supes but to make sure that hit was something Supes felt.

Bats had a system so fast that when it reacted to flash, Bruce wouldn't even notice it as in the suit was design to process data as fast as Barry.

But what makes your arguement laughable this suit was design for a league at 100% not weaken.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Red Suns starve superman so he can still fight it just that he wouldn't be replenishing his energy, however that is mute because the scan after Supes toss bats out in the open. Also those Suns were design not just weaken Supes but to make sure that hit was something Supes felt.
> 
> Bats had a system so fast that when it reacted to flash, Bruce wouldn't even notice it as in the suit was design to process data as fast as Barry.
> 
> But what makes your arguement laughable this suit was design for a league at 100% not weaken.


Red Suns take out Super's solar energy, which simply weakens him, and weaken supes so that he could feelt it.

No, it was a system fast enough to tag Barry as long as it wasn't at full speed.

And seeing how bad it went against weakned Supes, I don't wanna see it against 100% JL.
Casual country lv telephaty


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> Red Suns take out Super's solar energy, which simply weakens him, and weaken supes so that he could feelt it.
> 
> *No, it was a system fast enough to tag Barry as long as it wasn't at full speed.*
> 
> And seeing how bad it went against weakned Supes, I don't wanna see it against 100% JL.



Barry routinely travels trillions of times faster than the speed of light.  So are we supposed to assume that Batman designed a suit that couldn't even react to an almost imperceptible fraction of Barry's speed or the more likely scenerio that the suit was also massively FTL and 
ywach with his comparatively pathetic speed gets blitzed.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> Barry routinely travels trillions of times faster than the speed of light.  So are we supposed to assume that Batman designed a suit that couldn't even react to an almost imperceptible fraction of Barry's speed or the more likely scenerio that the suit was also massively FTL and
> ywach with his comparatively pathetic speed gets blitzed.


I guess Deathstroke is casual FTL now.  Just because one high end feats shows he can do that, doesn't mean he is constantly going at that speed, look Ichigo, look Superman, it all depends in the speed needed at the time.


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> I guess Deathstroke is casual FTL now.  Just because one high end feats shows he can do that, doesn't mean he is constantly going at that speed, look Ichigo, look Superman, it all depends in the speed needed at the time.




So wait let me get this straight rather than treating the low end showings like getting tagged by Deathstroke as outliers you are counting those as the norm and his FTL feats as the outliers?  You are really implying that Flash isn't normally FTL?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> I guess Deathstroke is casual FTL now.  Just because one high end feats shows he can do that, doesn't mean he is constantly going at that speed, look Ichigo, look Superman, it all depends in the speed needed at the time.



In Barry Allen first comic, im not losing you right? Good

He demonstrated he observe the world around him in extremely small fractions of time as in his thought process is constantly massively FTL. And when he needs to move at FTL speeds, like the time a bullet was about to enter his brain, he can on a dime move at FTL speeds due to that.

Man you're dense


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> So wait let me get this straight rather than treating the low end showings like getting tagged by Deathstroke as outliers you are counting those as the norm and his FTL feats as the outliers?  You are really implying that Flash isn't normally FTL?


no, I'm implying Flash isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds.



The Mad King said:


> In Barry Allen first comic, im not losing you right? Good
> 
> He demonstrated he observe the world around him in extremely small fractions of time as in his thought process is constantly massively FTL. And when he needs to move at FTL speeds, like the time a bullet was about to enter his brain, he can on a dime move at FTL speeds due to that.
> 
> Man you're dense


good for him, i'm not saying he can't. I'm saying he isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds which means we can't scale Batman to FTL speed.


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> no, I'm implying Flash isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds.
> 
> 
> good for him, i'm not saying he can't. I'm saying he isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds which means we can't scale Batman to FTL speed.




So you are saying Batman, who knows Flash can move FTL, built a suit to fight Flash that is not FTL in the hope that the time they fought Flash would decide not to go FTL or even relativistic?  How does that make sense to you.  This would be like me trying to compete in a formula 1 race on foot hoping my opponents decide not to go top speed.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> So you are saying Batman, who knows Flash can move FTL, built a suit to fight Flash that is not FTL in the hope that the time they fought Flash would decide not to go FTL or even relativistic?  How does that make sense to you.  This would be like me trying to compete in a formula 1 race on foot hoping my opponents decide not to go top speed.


No, that's what Batman is saying.


> ...fast enough to map his movements, assuming he wasn't at optimal speed...


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> No, that's what Batman is saying.



So you are assuming not optimal somehow means sub relativistic?  The guy is trillions of times faster than light optimally.  How are you thinking he won't blitz Ywach.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> So you are assuming not optimal somehow means sub relativistic?  The guy is trillions of times faster than light optimally.  How are you thinking he won't blitz Ywach.


Unless you know of any confirmation not going at his peak means FTL which is wanking a lot, I don't really see why should we take it as that. As Flash wasn't going as fast as he could.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> no, I'm implying Flash isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds.
> 
> 
> good for him, i'm not saying he can't. I'm saying he isn't constantly moving at FTL speeds which means we can't scale Batman to FTL speed.


 Okay I'm brining out the ehands.

Can you read, I mean understand what you're reading because you can't. Flash doesn't need to be moving at FTL. He can react and move on a dime at those speeds any time he wishes because he is constantly living life at A FTL. So the suit needed to account for that


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Okay I'm brining out the ehands.
> 
> Can you read, I mean understand what you're reading because you can't. Flash doesn't need to be moving at FTL. He can react and move on a dime at those speeds any time he wishes because he is constantly living life at A FTL. So the suit needed to account for that


again, is deathstroke FTL?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> No, that's what Batman is saying.


You realize that was saying he was tracking and predicting Flash movements right to counter act


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You realize that was saying he was tracking and predicting Flash movements right to counter act


yes, but you realize the flash not going at his peak means no FTL right?


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> Unless you know of any confirmation not going at his peak means FTL which is wanking a lot, I don't really see why should we take it as that. As Flash wasn't going as fast as he could.



To not be moving FTL he would literally be needing to be moving 1/10,000,000,000 of 1 percent of his normal speed.  Why would you design a suit hoping your enemy isn't even really trying?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> yes, but you realize the flash not going at his peak means no FTL right?


The definition of optimal is best or in this case his top speed.


If flash top speed is 1 trillion times c then 1/2 of that which is 500 billion times c isn't optimal.
1 million times c isn't optimal
1 billion times c isn't optimal
1 thousand times c isn't optimal 
100 times c isn't optimal

You don't have the intellect to try twist and bend words in your favor here because the math and the English language isn't on your side. So you better regroup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> To not be moving FTL he would literally be needing to be moving 1/10,000,000,000 of 1 percent of his normal speed.  Why would you design a suit hoping your enemy isn't even really trying?


Because that's just how powerful the opponent is. Really is not the first time Batman has designed something like that, remember the time he fought Superman in the Dark Knight novel?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

And that's because Bats was hoping for it not be his top speed to make it easier for himself.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> The definition of optimal is best or in this case his top speed.
> 
> 
> If flash top speed is 1 trillion times c then 1/2 of that which is 500 billion times c isn't optimal.
> ...


But if he is capable of tracking those speeds how come he got blitzed by Superman? Not to mention remember the mental state they all were in?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> Because that's just how powerful the opponent is. Really is not the first time Batman has designed something like that, remember the time he fought Superman in the Dark Knight novel?


And he had a plan which was to teach Supes a lesson, in which he directly
Told superman he *could have made the Kryptonite dosage lethal if wished to kill him.

Like I said your basic knowledge and comprehension skills is laughable*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> But if he is capable of tracking those speeds how come he got blitzed by Superman? Not to mention remember the mental state they all were in?


He didn't get blitz by superman, he knew he was coming.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> And he had a plan which was to teach Supes a lesson, in which he directly
> Told superman he *could have made the Kryptonite dosage lethal if wished to kill him.
> 
> Like I said your basic knowledge and comprehension skills is laughable*


which just show how much he relies in oponent's main weakness, does Yhwach has any?


The Mad King said:


> He didn't get blitz by superman, he knew he was coming.


actually he couldn't even react.


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> which just show how much he relies in oponent's main weakness, does Yhwach has any?



Yeah being laughably slower and weaker than the likes of guys he's fought.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> Yeah being laughably slower and weaker than the likes of guys he's fought.


when the guy Batman has fought are at their peak. and are not targered in their weakness.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> Unless you know of any confirmation not going at his peak means FTL which is wanking a lot, I don't really see why should we take it as that. As Flash wasn't going as fast as he could.



It's not wanking, It's absolutely ludicrous to suggest a character who regularly moves trillions of times faster than light isn't even moving at relativistic speeds without a damn good reason as to why. Deathstroke was obvious PIS, Batman was using a suit designed to allow him to fight the Justice League at their best. You're only argument hinges on this joker toxin and from I've seen, there is NOTHING to suggest the JL members were weakened to less than 10% of their max which is pretty much what you're claiming. Even half-assed JL members are MFTL and well out of Ywach's league, the scans I've seen here show few signs of the JL members even being weakened and you are going to need something substantially better than this Joker toxin crap to claim Ywach stands any chance in hell here.

Besides at the end of the day Batman wins
*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he's Batman.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> It's not wanking, It's absolutely ludicrous to suggest a character who regularly moves trillions of times faster than light isn't even moving at relativistic speeds without a damn good reason as to why.


Wasn't at his peak, wasn't at his best, even Wonder Woman was slower than usual.


Adamant soul said:


> Deathstroke was obvious PIS, Batman was using a suit designed to allow him to fight the Justice League at their best.


Deathstroke has done it at least in 2 different moments.


Adamant soul said:


> You're only argument hinges on this joker toxin and from I've seen, there is NOTHING to suggest the JL members were weakened to less than 10% of their max which is pretty much what you're claiming.


literally the first link of Batman v JLA.


Adamant soul said:


> Even half-assed JL members are MFTL and well out of Ywach's league, the scans I've seen here show few signs of the JL members even being weakened and you are going to need something substantially better than this Joker toxin crap to claim Ywach stands any chance in hell here.


Actually is everything I need when is stright out on Panel showing Batman saying Wonder WOman was slower than usual, and Superman actually blitzing him when Flash couldn't.


Adamant soul said:


> Besides at the end of the day Batman wins
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Epic Mustache > Batman


----------



## twirdman (Jun 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> And seeing how bad it went against weakned Supes, I don't wanna see it against 100% JL.
> Casual country lv telephaty



As though country level means anything against characters on the order of the JL.  You are taking solar system at minimum to galaxy level.  I'm trying to decide whether your argument in this thread are more or less dumb than your argument that Spike with his city level DC was meaningful against Supernatural or Charmed.  Either way they were both some of the dumbest arguments I've ever seen so congrats.


----------



## Divell (Jun 15, 2016)

twirdman said:


> As though country level means anything against characters on the order of the JL.  You are taking solar system at minimum to galaxy level.  I'm trying to decide whether your argument in this thread are more or less dumb than your argument that Spike with his city level DC was meaningful against Supernatural or Charmed.  Either way they were both some of the dumbest arguments I've ever seen so congrats.


Seeing how Wonder Woman is not really that strong compared to the likes of Shazam and Aquaman, one of them being continent lv, and the other unknown, I hope you are seriously jocking with this.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

You know Wonder Woman can tango with Nu52 Kryptonians, right? The ones with small galaxy stats?

And the current highest speed feat for DC comes from her.

You are relying on these people being literally billions of times weaker than their normal feats. Not high ends. _Normal feats._ Even if their power was cut to a thousandth of what they normally wield, they will be millions of times superior to Ywach in every stat.

This is a competition between a guy whose been in a low-scale shonen manga for a couple of years versus the infamously memetic badass normal of a group that has fought cosmic scale threats for over fifty years.

Batman has fought on the same level as everyone else in the Justice League, and they have dealt with enemies and accomplished feats that utterly trivialize everything not only Ywach but Bleach in total have accomplished. 

There shouldn't be a need to go into this much detail or marginalize Bleach to this extent. It's not that bad a series, despite its ups and downs. But throwing it at a comic book titan like DC is like dragging a three year old child into a cage match against Chuck Norris and getting in everyones face about how badly the three year old is going to crush Norris. That's how stupid you are being right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2016)

What makes it worst you gave superman prep with the option of using anything in his verse within a week. He has a plethora of shit he can do.

A GL ring
Inject himself with Kryptonian DNA
Just show up with a mother box
Bust him in the fact with some miniature Suns from the justice buster
Bust him in the face with a suit design to fight darkseid on even grounds
Built himself a subatomic suit like the atom
The möbius chair

Etc
Etc


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Seeing how Wonder Woman is not really that strong compared to the likes of Shazam and Aquaman


What?

Diana has been superior to Aquaman for a very long time now,

 She also has more feat showing her to be comparable and even fully superior to superman if she is equipped with all her magical items.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 16, 2016)

That suit vs Flash is blatantly a huge low end outlier for the Flash and not a legit feat for bruce's suit

it's the same shitty "flash can't see where he's going" writing as every other "flash gets tagged by a non speedster" feat in existence, if you accept this one because you like wanking batman then you accept deathstroke and Flash's rogue gallery as FTL too.

not to mention that it's noted the flash isn't running at max speed anyway so your argument is doubly bunk


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

The suit is reacting to all the other JL members just fine, even the MFTL ones. However, Flash needed a dedicated computer system specifically designed to keep up with him to fight him since even Batman, who was reacting to Supes and Wondy just fine, couldn't even register him.

Not really a low end.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Nighty said:


> That suit vs Flash is blatantly a huge low end outlier for the Flash and not a legit feat for bruce's suit
> 
> it's the same shitty "flash can't see where he's going" writing as every other "flash gets tagged by a non speedster" feat in existence, if you accept this one because you like wanking batman then you accept deathstroke and Flash's rogue gallery as FTL too.
> 
> not to mention that it's noted the flash isn't running at max speed anyway so your argument is doubly bunk


all Bruce did in that fight  assume and hope  Barry wasn't at optimal speed nothing about What exactly speed Flash was running at. Just like Bruce hoped Supes was off world. 
Stop trying to find context out of nothing


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 16, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> The suit is reacting to all the other JL members just fine, even the MFTL ones. However, Flash needed a dedicated computer system specifically designed to keep up with him to fight him since even Batman, who was reacting to Supes and Wondy just fine, couldn't even register him.
> 
> Not really a low end.



lol?

>gets blitzed by supes
>needs to use a special *PREDICTION *algorithm to put something in a *SLOWED *flashes path which flash is apparently not fast enough to get out of the way of, i.e. the exact fucking same as every other "flash gets tagged by a nonspeedster" feat in history

stop wanking and admit defeat, this is the very same comic that has batman spit kyrptonite gum in superman's eyes as if superman couldn't see this coming and immediately dodge and it's the same issue where an injured and completely unarmed bruce managed to evade a "bloodlusted" Diana long enough to even get in the suit in the first place.

Hell, we already know that in this continuity Batman's herald brick suit the Hellbat had to be build with the help of the rest of the league, how exactly did Batman spend *less *than the national military budget on a second herald tier brick suit? Hint: he didn't, it's the second to last resort and it's stocked with a bunch of specifically anti-league PIS techniques, frictionless fluid (flashes poweset should negate this but whatever), moisture absorbing thing for aquaman (aquaman should be able to snap out of this easily), mini red sons in the gloves to punch superman with (superman can and does completely ignore these and beat the shit out of the suit regardless), a magic lasso that mindfucks diana and he mentions two things we never get to see to take down cyborg and hal as well.

everything about this scenario was a low end outlier for everyone except batman's suit, the only way you can justify it is if the league are so debilitated by the joker gas that even the relatively much weaker suit can still tango with them in which case it's a useless feat


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

And we got from simply being able to see the future, to the power to alter it

Batman is completely outclassed in here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> He wasn't sure who was, and got blitzed, if JB could react to Flash but couldn't fend off an attack from Superman, what does that tell you?
> 
> Is prepared to react only to Flash.
> It can't do it more than once.
> ...


Bruce was thinking to himself he had hope Supes was off world but he wasn't directly indicated he knew it was superman coming.
Try again

You have on panel proof it can only react to flash once ? No you don't So stop lying



> Not available.
> Never done that.
> And what? Try to BFR him? Inmune remember?
> Besides being a stupid idea, what is it going to do with a mini sun?
> ...


-Yes has had Kryptonian DNA, even explain he could have done it as Luthor has done it. But you wouldn't know about that because you know your ass barely can read let alone have any knowledge on anything 
-who the fuck in bleach has tried to BFR Yhwach to suggest he can be immune to a inter dimensional BFR where even guys who can wipe out a galaxy is affected ? Are you  suggesting a motherbox won't do shit to Yhwach but can affect the likes of Darkseid? 
- can Yhwach tank a hit from the sun? Inb4 yams bankai wank
- Did you read the comic or scans from comicvine he got hits in on Darkseid.

But I get it a suit make from Greek gods, forged by superman, with the speed force won't do shit to Yhwach because his NLF ?

- you mean the chair that allows him to be omniscient ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Since the very begining he is been saying, he won't kill him, he is playing with ichigo all this time, and literally what he wants is absorb him. Nothing else. Batman creates or obtains them, Yhwach made it so it didn't work. Is simple really, not just being able to see the future, but to also manipulate it as he desires. Batman is not able to prepare for that. And if Yhwach is full of NLF why people insist in using his in battle against characters that he outclasses completely?


If he wanted to absorb Ichigo and yet in the same breath realize he has to take him serious but he is toying with him? Stay consistent

Yhwach isn't reality warping so stop implying he is. A time machine allows one to alter the past which Yhwach has no control over and he doesn't have any control of space time to stop batman


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Bruce was thinking to himself he had hope Supes was off world but he wasn't directly indicated he knew it was superman coming.
> Try again
> 
> You have on panel proof it can only react to flash once ? No you don't So stop lying
> ...


Which mean Superman bltiz him. 

It only react to Flash and Superman blitz him. So Either only reacts once, or only reacts to Flash.

Can I get a chapter when he said that?
The power to literally affect the events of the future dumbass. 
It will not just never hit him. But Is a sun in miniature, not an actual sun.
I read the comic, he got spanked by Darkseid when he went on brute force, needing to rely on skill to fight him and still lost, not to mention the more he uses the suit, the more his own health deteriorates.

No, because Yhwach chaged it to be made of the same material as Iron Man's first suit.

Besides having knowledge about anything in his own universe, what does he has that can actually do jack shit to the guy that can change the future at will.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> And we got from simply being able to see the future, to the power to alter it
> 
> Batman is completely outclassed in here.



This is a significant boost for Ywach, and could help him.

If the speed difference between him and the stuff Bats can use wasn't measured by the billion.

And Bats hadn't fought against and outsmarted people who can do even greater reality warping shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> This is a significant boost for Ywach, and could help him.
> 
> If the speed difference between him and the stuff Bats can use wasn't measured by the billion.
> 
> And Bats hadn't fought against and outsmarted people who can do even greater reality warping shenanigans.


Actually it is. Batman thinks to use something, Yhwach killed Batman.

Speed difference? batman is street lv, Yhwach was already 5 digits before absorving mimihagi and soul king.

Really? Like who? Can those people see and control the event of the future? Otherwise please use a towel next time you write in the computer/phone/tablet you are using.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Actually it is. Batman thinks to use something, Yhwach killed Batman.
> 
> Speed difference? batman is street lv, Yhwach was already 5 digits before absorving mimihagi and soul king.
> 
> Really? Like who? Can those people see and control the event of the future? Otherwise please use a towel next time you write in the computer/phone/tablet you are using.



Street level refers to DC, moron. And he can react to WW and Superman. Ywach doesn't even have time to process a thought.

Darkseid, you arrogant prick. The reality warping god who actually lives up to the name, unlike ubermensch mcmustache.


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Street level refers to DC, moron. And he can react to WW and Superman. Ywach doesn't even have time to process a thought.
> 
> Darkseid, you arrogant prick. The reality warping god who actually lives up to the name, unlike ubermensch mcmustache.


Considering way weakers version of Ichigo were moving at 100 of a milisecond, and Yhwach was blitzing him, i seriously doubt you are serious. And no Batman can't react to Wonder Woman or Superman.

Darkseid is not a reality warping, and he can't control the future, unless you have an example of him doing this like Yhwach does, I recommend you to stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Blocky (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow, The Irony is real here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Considering way weakers version of Ichigo were moving at 100 of a milisecond, and Yhwach was blitzing him, i seriously doubt you are serious. And no Batman can't react to Wonder Woman or Superman.
> 
> Darkseid is not a reality warping, and he can't control the future, unless you have an example of him doing this like Yhwach does, I recommend you to stop embarrassing yourself.


Wait are you suggesting that Darkseid can't reality warp? Are you for real?


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Wait are you suggesting that Darkseid can't reality warp? Are you for real?


I don't remember any reality warping feat coming from him. And no, I'm suggesting he can't reality warp in the lv of Yhwach.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> I don't remember any reality warping feat coming from him. And no, I'm suggesting he can't reality warp in the lv of Yhwach.


You do know he fused an aspect of death with Flash in the nu52 to fight a universal threat. Now are you seriously telling me Yhwach is stronger than a universal being ?


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You do know he fused an aspect of death with Flash in the nu52 to fight a universal threat. Now are you seriously telling me Yhwach is stronger than a universal being ?


Fusing a aspect of death is not equal to reality warping, and depending in what lv Yhwach stands right now, remember he is the one that maintains control over all reality, can destroy it and remake it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Fusing a aspect of death is not equal to reality warping, and depending in what lv Yhwach stands right now, remember he is the one that maintains control over all reality, can destroy it and remake it.


Maintains all reality/control it- yet is still threaten by Ichigo okay then NLF wank

so you believe he is stronger than universal being. Okay super ignore you go


----------



## Blocky (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't tell me you believe in Yhwach being multiversal too....


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

Divell said:


> Considering way weakers version of Ichigo were moving at 100 of a milisecond, and Yhwach was blitzing him, i seriously doubt you are serious. And no Batman can't react to Wonder Woman or Superman.
> 
> Darkseid is not a reality warping, and he can't control the future, unless you have an example of him doing this like Yhwach does, I recommend you to stop embarrassing yourself.



......................You're serious. Good god almighty, you actually think Bleach is stronger than DC, don't you?

For clarification, reacting at 1/100 of a milisecond is basically standing still for the people Batman has fought. I can't make this any clearer than I am making it. Batman has fought and defeated people who are billions of times stronger than Ywach in every stat. He has outsmarted people who can see the future and alter the fabric of reality on a whim. He has outmaneuvered people who can walk through time and space as easily as walking out a door.

_He's the Goddamn Batman_. Where do you think that came from? Thin air? Batman is repeatedly called the most dangerous member of the League, has numerous ways to take down the entire team, and has access to technology and equipment that fold The Almighty into a small package and send it straight to hell.

You posted the scans of him reacting to them yourself. You had to have seen him hit them, which means you saw him connect blows on people calced at quadrillions of times c and higher.

This is not a debate anymore. Do you even get that? _Ywach can't win_. There is no scenario in which this battle, as governed by the OBD rules, ends in his favor. Batman has fought and won against people who completely outclass him in every way imaginable, which means he is victorious here as well.

The Almighty, while formidable in concept, is small change compared to things actual cosmics can do. Calling Ywach a god means nothing in the OBD, as does refering to him as all-powerful. He only gets the best he has shown. And right now that leaves him as a hypersonic country level fighter with a poorly defined ability to choose which future happens. All of which is utterly meaningless against the legion of feats Batman has against people who surpass all of those at once by a hundred orders of magnitude.

You want Ywach to beat Batman? Then take away the prep. Make him fight as his normal self caught off guard against someone of Ywachs ability, and you can make an argument for mustachio's victory. But with prep? Considering the people he's fought and beaten, with less than that? Considering the relatively minimal restrictions on what he can use? Bats steps on him as badly as you get stepped on by every OBD member with a functioning brain.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 16, 2016)

Come on with the Yhwach wank again, he pretty much decimates Batman in this scenario if he can't get something to even the battlefield and even then, since Batman can't use something that will make him dominate Yhwach period, he really can't bring out a win here.

There is no need to wank Yhwach harder than he is when he pretty much stated the reason he even DID THAT is BECAUSE Ichigo's Bankai is a significant threat to him and he admits it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Maintains all reality/control it- yet is still threaten by Ichigo okay then NLF wank


That's just how powerful Bankai Ichigo is.



The Mad King said:


> so you believe he is stronger than universal being. Okay super ignore you go


Dude, the fuck? Darkseid has no reality warping or answer to Yhwach's hax.



Blocky said:


> Don't tell me you believe in Yhwach being multiversal too....


I never said that.



BreakFlame said:


> ......................You're serious. Good god almighty, you actually think Bleach is stronger than DC, don't you?


No, I dont' think so. Consideirng Bleach is below planet and DC has multiversal.



BreakFlame said:


> For clarification, reacting at 1/100 of a milisecond is basically standing still for the people Batman has fought. I can't make this any clearer than I am making it. Batman has fought and defeated people who are billions of times stronger than Ywach in every stat. He has outsmarted people who can see the future and alter the fabric of reality on a whim. He has outmaneuvered people who can walk through time and space as easily as walking out a door.


No it isn't. The wank is getting hard. Batman has prepared traps for those people, none of those people has the ability to fuck up time and Batman's future before Batman has the chance to do nothing. 

_


BreakFlame said:



			He's the Goddamn Batman
		
Click to expand...

_


BreakFlame said:


> . Where do you think that came from? Thin air? Batman is repeatedly called the most dangerous member of the League, has numerous ways to take down the entire team, and has access to technology and equipment that fold The Almighty into a small package and send it straight to hell.


His intelligence, don't confuse being able to do something with prep, than to being able to do the same shit as his JL.



BreakFlame said:


> You posted the scans of him reacting to them yourself. You had to have seen him hit them, which means you saw him connect blows on people calced at quadrillions of times c and higher.


Weakened JL.



BreakFlame said:


> This is not a debate anymore. Do you even get that? _Ywach can't win_. There is no scenario in which this battle, as governed by the OBD rules, ends in his favor. Batman has fought and won against people who completely outclass him in every way imaginable, which means he is victorious here as well.


Literlaly all scenarios play on Ywhach's hand.



BreakFlame said:


> The Almighty, while formidable in concept, is small change compared to things actual cosmics can do. Calling Ywach a god means nothing in the OBD, as does refering to him as all-powerful. He only gets the best he has shown. And right now that leaves him as a hypersonic country level fighter with a poorly defined ability to choose which future happens. All of which is utterly meaningless against the legion of feats Batman has against people who surpass all of those at once by a hundred orders of magnitude.


Calling someone a god menas nothing in general if they don't have the power to back it up. Yhwach's pwoer renders in controlling time. Batman has no answer for that. 



BreakFlame said:


> You want Ywach to beat Batman? Then take away the prep. Make him fight as his normal self caught off guard against someone of Ywachs ability, and you can make an argument for mustachio's victory. But with prep? Considering the people he's fought and beaten, with less than that? Considering the relatively minimal restrictions on what he can use? Bats steps on him as badly as you get stepped on by every OBD member with a functioning brain.


You need a towel?


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not going to bother explaining why Darkseid, who can manipulate concepts and nearly destroyed the multiverse by falling through it, is a reality warper.

By the OBD rules, Ywach is limited to his best showing. Which so far involves beating up someone he has a stat advantage and possibly teleporting. He has shown nothing on the level of the feats of people Batman has bested with prep.

He loses. It's not going to change because you don't like it, especially when your only answer is that Ywach's power is somehow special among the dozens of time travelers, reality warpers, and actual gods the Justice League has confronted.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyway, this has once again turned into Divell futilely asserting that his personal preferences trump every principle the OBD operates on, so we may as well get a mod to close it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> so you believe he is stronger than universal being. Okay super ignore you go



M8 there's some people that actually do it's gotten so retarded



People think Yhwach is now stronger than Thanos, IG Thanos etc etc


----------

